# USAA INSURANCE



## AvianoSweets (May 5, 2015)

*Subject:* EXTERNAL: RIDESHARE GAP INSURANCE.
Will USAA be offering RideShare Gap insurance to members in Florida?
Thanks in advance!
REPLY:
Hi,
We're looking at other states, but nothing to announce for Florida at this time. The product is only in Colorado and Texas right now.
Thanks!
*Rebecca Hirsch *| Director | Public Relations
Corporate Communications, Enterprise Affairs, USAA
9800 Fredericksburg Road, San Antonio, TX 78288
Phone: (210) 863-6516


----------

